# Cape Cod - SE Mass Woodworking club?



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello All,

I'm interested in starting a club in SE Mass. The folks at http://capehardwoods.com/ have offered to host meetings. Any interest? I know there are lots of talented woodworkers on the Cape. We should be able to get something going.

Regards,
Bob Babcock


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Bob. Did you get any interest in a club in your area??


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

No unfortunately….makes LJ all the more important for me though. Strange, I had posted this here and on a couple of other forums that I used to frequent and the only response I got was from the folks at Cape Hardwoods who obviously would have a commercial interest in hosting events.

As it turns out I'm not so sure I would have the time for it nor would I always be able to attend even if I had the time. I sometimes can't drive because of my head and I'm sure Sue would smack me if I asked her to drive me to the Cape for a woodworking club. LOL…I've been telling her that I'm going to get her a chaffeur's hat and sit in the back. She suggested the trunk.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

hahaha such words of devotion


----------



## Bobs_shop (Jun 25, 2013)

I would like to get in touch with Bob Babcock Carver Massachusetts re: my workshop on Cape Cod.
If you see this please e-mail me [email protected] (6/27/13)


----------



## Sunrunner34 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello Has anything come of this? I am in Plymouth and I'm a beginner to intermediate WW who is always looking for help or ideas let me know if this is still a viable idea I may be interested

Tom


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Just check Bob's home page, he hasn't posted in over 1650 days.


----------

